
Ask HN: Good books/resources for learning database internals? - ddw
I know how to use databases but am sometimes fuzzy on how they actually work under the hood. Can you recommend good books or other resources for learning database internals?
======
mabynogy
SQLite has interesting papers about its internals:
[https://www.sqlite.org/optoverview.html](https://www.sqlite.org/optoverview.html)

